# NName of Narin orange?



## JPdensetsu (Sep 25, 2008)

Just noticed that.


----------



## Whizz (Sep 25, 2008)

He's staff.


----------



## The Worst (Sep 25, 2008)

i thought he was silver?



/sarca-


----------



## Ace Gunman (Sep 25, 2008)

Whizz said:
			
		

> He's staff.


He's referring to why Narin's name is orange in the latest discussions box when it should be the technician color. It's a glitch, it happened to Hadrian and I as well.


----------



## Digeman (Sep 25, 2008)

Funny cuz first i was like Naring (pronounced Narinj) means orange in my language (armenian) and i though you were first reffering to that and then was like "wait is that some kind of universal word for orange?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"......

yeah a lot can go on in my mind in a split second


----------



## JPH (Sep 25, 2008)

Costello fixed it for me, should be possible to fix it for Narin too (wouldn't be surprised if he Narin knew how to do it himself).

Anyway, not a bug worth fixing - gray is such an ugly color.


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 25, 2008)

Like your avatar.. (OOooooooooohhhh, Cut down.. !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Kidding..


----------



## playallday (Sep 27, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Whizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!! I want that too!

Random: Yay! 600 posts!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 27, 2008)

LOl.
your staff on DStemp, you should know about name highlighting.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 27, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> LOl.
> your staff on DStemp, you should know about name highlighting.


Highwhat??


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 27, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...
Google is your friend!
...

Seriously though...
OMG!


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 27, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see'd actually no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't know much HTML 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry


----------



## Absynthe (Sep 29, 2008)

Ooh I am in the screenshot I am in the screenshot. Never seen an orange username though.


----------



## The Worst (Sep 29, 2008)

Narin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It won't work  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   i keep clicking the topic links from the first post, and they wont open


----------

